# What you shooting for Dove this year



## jollymon (Aug 1, 2018)

Dove season is coming up soon , So what's your Favorite Dove gun and choke , For me it's going to be my 
Browning Citori 16 ga , with ext.tubes Skeet 1 and Lt.mod , Purple shell rule!!!


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 1, 2018)

Remington 870, Improved Cylinder, monarch shells.


----------



## DJPineHillFarms (Aug 2, 2018)

Benelli M2, Improved Cylinder, Rio


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 2, 2018)

Franchi 20 guage, IC, whatever shot is on sale at the time


----------



## Esau (Aug 2, 2018)

Browning Citori 20 gauge, IC and IC. Shells that are on sale.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 2, 2018)

Yildiz A 71 in 20 gauge. Same gun that has become my go to for all wing shooting.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Aug 2, 2018)

1974 20 gauge Remington 1100 IC or 12 gauge Beretta 391 IC.


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 2, 2018)

Belgium made a5 12 gauge or a 1100 12 gauge with modified fixed choke. Rio shells


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 3, 2018)

Citori .20 mod and imp...#9's


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 3, 2018)

I only go top-shelf: Mossberg 500 12 modified with Wallyworld Federal 7 1/2 field loads.


----------



## BScott41 (Aug 3, 2018)

Stoeger M3000 IC and whatever Federal/winchester loads are on sale


----------



## Stroker (Aug 3, 2018)

My daddy's Browning Sweet 16 IC, Remington #7.5 or #9, or a 1187 20 gauge with AA #7.5 or #9's


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 3, 2018)

Winchester 12 gauge fiberglass barrel with modified choke


----------



## Dennis (Aug 3, 2018)

Remington lite 20 and whatever is on sale


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 3, 2018)

What ever I can borrow. Hope they have a box of shells too.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Aug 3, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> What ever I can borrow. Hope they have a box of shells too.



Bring me a load of Busch lites ----- I have gun & shells.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 3, 2018)

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Bring me a load of Busch lites ----- I have gun & shells.


Not a problem. I hate to ask but.... do u have a dove field also. 
We will droot & shrink all day long.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 3, 2018)

Older Remington 870 12 with Winchester Walmart 7.5’s for me. Mod choke

For wife, mossberg 500 youth 20 gauge. Winchester 7.5’s. Mod choke

For Daughter, Yildez side by side 410 with full choke with Winchester #9’s


----------



## breathe in (Aug 3, 2018)

870 16 ga w/ mod and a 870 20 ga w/ full later on in the season. mix in the 20 ga stoger here and there. 

ive got boxes and boxes of shells from over the years, don't really favor one brand over the other, 7.5 & 8.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Aug 3, 2018)

Ithaca Model 37 or Remington 870, both 20 ga IC. Whatever 8's I can find. Later in season, switch to Modified or Model 37 in 12 ga.


----------



## Jason Stringer (Aug 3, 2018)

Benelli SBE 3  12 ga with a IC choke and Win AA # 8


----------



## ugajay (Aug 4, 2018)

If I'm on my land, my Papa's Browning A5 16 gauge, improved barrel, whatever shells I have. If anywhere else with no sentimental value, Mossberg Maverick 12 gauge with modified choke, with any shells I got


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Aug 4, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Not a problem. I hate to ask but.... do u have a dove field also.
> We will droot & shrink all day long.



That sounds like a good plan & I do have a field planted for the doves.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 4, 2018)

Wild Poke berries, 12 gauge or 20 gauge just according to situation and of course “Drake!!”


----------



## Steven037 (Aug 5, 2018)

Either the A400 extreme in 12 or the A400 excel in 20. Whatever shells I have on me.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 9, 2018)

Benelli Montefeltro 20 ga ... Federal Top Gun #9


----------



## Nimrod71 (Aug 13, 2018)

Black Eagle with Rio 2 3/4 - 3 1/4 - 1 1/8 - 7 1/2


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 15, 2018)

20 gauge benelli montefeltro, modified, whatever is on sale.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 16, 2018)

another benelli montefeltro in 20 for me, same gun in 12 for my Son


----------



## fredw (Aug 16, 2018)

20 gauge in some combo of a Beretta over/under choked improved cylinder and modified and a Remington 11-87 choked modified.  Shells for both guns are Winchester 1 oz. loads of number eight shot.


----------



## fredw (Aug 16, 2018)

mlandrum said:


> Wild Poke berries, 12 gauge or 20 gauge just according to situation and of course “Drake!!”View attachment 938855


mlandrum, poke berries in a clear cut made a believer out of me during last year's third season.  In your experience, how early in the season will the doves start feeding on the poke berries?


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 17, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I only go top-shelf: Mossberg 500 12 modified with Wallyworld Federal 7 1/2 field loads.


Sounds like my set up,  Mossberg 500, first gun I bought at 18yo, Im 45 now and cheap shells, the ones with a dove on the box. Cant go wrong with a dove on the box!


----------



## 7dawg9 (Aug 17, 2018)

I know I said earlier I was going with a Model 37 in 20 ga, but after a few good rounds of skeet, I'm studying on taking my Model 37 in 28 gauge.


----------



## fireman1501 (Aug 17, 2018)

Stoeger m3500 with any old shells a do. It will shoot any kind you can put in it


----------



## patcavscout (Aug 18, 2018)

Huglu 103F Over/Under and my Mossberg 9200. Modified chokes all around and using Winchester AA in #7 1/2. I'll also try and use up some old cheap target rounds from RIO and the Academy brand (Monarch). Winchester also has a new ammo out this year called Super Dove White Wing SP. I picked up a box of that to try as well.

EDIT: Follow up to the above. Save your money and don't buy White Wing SP. It just the same thing as white box but with a little more load to bring it to 1 1/4 oz load. Overpriced ammo in a new box. Save your money and get the good stuff that's proven.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Aug 19, 2018)

Browning Citori 12 mod/ic and Benelli M2 12 mod. AA #8's.


----------



## Beagler (Aug 20, 2018)

Old Remington 1100 12 gauge, Winchester 71/2, I/C or mod choke, I’ll decide when I’m on the field.?


----------



## Huntmaster2 (Aug 23, 2018)

Benelli Montefeltro 12ga, IC choke, and trying some AA 7-1/2s this year. Trying out the new 870 Express also.


----------



## mose (Aug 23, 2018)

More boxes than I should.......hopefully ?


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 24, 2018)

Browning Cynergy 12ga, iC over modified


----------



## ssramage (Aug 24, 2018)

A5 12ga with AA #8s


----------



## guido5221 (Aug 24, 2018)

Benelli ethos 12 ga with salvo 12 suppressor


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 25, 2018)

Old Remington 1100 20 ga, imp. cylinder, with Federal 7 1/2


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 25, 2018)

fredw said:


> mlandrum, poke berries in a clear cut made a believer out of me during last year's third season.  In your experience, how early in the season will the doves start feeding on the poke berries?


Fred, I ‘ve already been scouting and the dove are already in the poke berries and wild seed!! I found some swamp dove this morning and will probably shoot them next week?


----------



## Rooster600 (Aug 25, 2018)

Citori feather 28 gauge.


----------



## fredw (Aug 26, 2018)

mlandrum said:


> Fred, I ‘ve already been scouting and the dove are already in the poke berries and wild seed!! I found some swamp dove this morning and will probably shoot them next week?View attachment 941092


Good luck to you!


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Benelli supersport IM choke  Rio  1oz.


----------



## Lane_H (Aug 27, 2018)

Browning Sweet 16


----------



## releehweoj (Aug 29, 2018)

Beretta Whitewing O/U 20ga - IC & IC.  Herters 8s (on sale at Cabelas).


----------



## Russ@R&R (Aug 29, 2018)

Early 80's, Italian-made Charles Daly o/u, imp/mod, hand-loaded hardened 7 1/2's.


----------



## casey0802 (Aug 31, 2018)

Red Rider.....


----------



## kinross (Aug 31, 2018)

Wally world 870 with a turkey/ predator choke. it shoots like a laser, just point it straight at em , . Fiocchi 12 gauge dove load 7.5 shot


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 31, 2018)

Browning Maxus Special Purpose 12 ga. W/IC or Mod. maybe even skeet choke. Birds decide that.


----------



## basshound72 (Aug 31, 2018)

Stevens 555 O/U 410, shooting Winchester AA 2 1/2" 1/2oz. 9 shot or 3" Fiocchi with 11/16th ounce of 7 1/2 shot,


----------



## milltown (Sep 1, 2018)

Remington 870 improved 7 1/2 shot


----------

